# Tips on a boardcut?



## juliusjonzon (May 6, 2010)

Hello
I have resently started my secund boardcut and so far I have done these conclusions.

1. Make a "round" shape. Edges or corners are hard to get good looking or symetrical. (working on that now...)

2. Leave a fair amount of room from wear you stop sawing to you actuall shape. More sanding but the result is way better!

3. It is not finished until it's finished! I constantly find myself looking at al the BEAUTIFUL AMAZING STUNNING Slingshots on this fine forum, but those are all finished products, and they where allso one time square and unsanded! So have patience... (Way easyer sade then done)

These are just some of my own findings! Would be intersting to hear from the more experienced builders!

Thanx Julius


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

There are many various shapes and sizes, as well as thicknesses of slingshots. In my opinion, you have to first consider what size and shape appeals to you. Then I would cut one out in that shape and size. Mount some bands on it and go shoot it for a while. Then make another and maybe make some changes. You may want to change the thickness or the fork height, or maybe the distance between the forks. This is what most of us have done to find the size and shape that we are comfortable with. Though I do believe that anyone can adjust to any slingshot. But if you're going to take the time to make your own, you should be happy with how it feels. Don't fret too much with the time in making them. You might spend a day or two on your first one, but you'll get quicker on the next, and so forth. Some of us have puchased tools to enhance our efficiency. I work with a jigsaw, palm router, dremel and rat tail file. I hand sand with 220 and 400 grit. Hope this helps.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I can't offer much since I've only made two board cuts and both are rather primitive, but having at least a few power tools would make the process much easier...


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

juliusjonzon said:


> Hello
> I have resently started my secund boardcut and so far I have done these conclusions.
> 
> 1. Make a "round" shape. Edges or corners are hard to get good looking or symetrical. (working on that now...)
> ...


As you get better and use better tools, you will get faster and more accurate. You should be able to cut to the closeness of the thickness of a pen line and sand down to half the width of a scribe line. The trick to doing straight lines is to use a straight saw and sand on a wide flat platen and finer grit.

As for finish, yes many people aim for the highest possible level of fit and finish, but sometimes it's OK to de-spec and make something that's just sufficient for the job it was designed for.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> As for finish, yes many people aim for the highest possible level of fit and finish, but sometimes it's OK to de-spec and make something that's just sufficient for the job it was designed for.


That's me OK and sufficient!!


----------



## juliusjonzon (May 6, 2010)

Thanx for good answers! And a great forum! I post a thread, go to bed, wake up and there are the answers! It's like x-mas when you where a kid! First no presents under the tree and then boom, there they where=)


----------

